# Sydney - Lane Cove River Saturday Midday



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Bugger....I would have been in in an instant Ken but have just found my place up north has flooded overnight  . A clean up will be the closest that I get to the water today :? I was on the LCR the other day and the water was filthy 'though there were some chopper tailor around.

Have fun.

JT


----------

